

The Reason You Are Broke - salexiev
http://blog.hiredfor.com/the-reason-you-are-broke-the-answer-to-econom

======
lkrubner
The post is pure garbage, a lot of half baked myths that were debunked a long
time ago.

For a different viewpoint, from an actual economist, these posts might be
interesting:

[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/17/how-much-of-
the-...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/17/how-much-of-the-world-is-
in-a-liquidity-trap/)

[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/05/exchange-
rates-a...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/05/exchange-rates-and-
price-stickiness-wonkish/)

[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/16/inflation-
here-a...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/16/inflation-here-and-
there-wonkish/)

------
MBlume
Ugh. Can someone more capable of stomaching the "smug teenager" tone than I am
summarize and tell us if there's anything worth reading here?

~~~
anonymoushn
If you already read market-ticker.org (or zerohedge or something similar),
there's nothing for you here. Otherwise, this is a reasonable thing for you to
read.

~~~
Estragon
It's a sales pitch for hiredfor.com to disaffected, unemployed people. But
they buried the lede under a bunch of gold bugging.

At the end, he gives you the recipe for your new favorite cocktail.

What is the HN score threshold for downvoting front-page articles? Because
this garbage desperatley deserves it.

~~~
anonymoushn
The goldbugging bothers me, because often times people who say otherwise
worthwhile things about these subjects are plagued by goldbugging. I suppose
you have to disregard the ad and the cocktail recipe to think it's worthwhile
though.

